# does a 2000 headlight fit the 99?



## nis92pro (Aug 4, 2005)

my friend has spare lights from a 2000. was wondering if the lights will fit her 99 though she also planned on purchasing some $50 1999 altezzas.


----------



## DragonFang (Sep 2, 2005)

actually, yes, they will, definately worth it too. They can be a pain to change though. There is one bolt on top (obviously, because it's the only one you see right off the bat). Two more bolts are behind the headlight you'll see them. And the fouth and final one is back towards the wheel in the fender. You'll have to pull back the plastic in the wheel well and stick a wrench up in there to unbplt it. It sounds difficult, but an amateur could do it, cus I did. The 98-99 headlight is actually in two pieces, the main light and the corner, but I'm sure installation and removal involves exactly the same bolts.


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

also on the 00-01 headlights there is a ftiement issue where you have to cut away 2 inches of plastic or sumthing like that


----------



## nis92pro (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks for the input. she hasn't done anything yet but i'm sure it's a lot of help having read your advices. 

thanks again.


----------

